
LA office of the ICE claims DJI drones are spying for China - djrogers
https://www.engadget.com/2017/11/30/homeland-security-claims-dji-drones-spying-china/
======
amerine
This sounds absurd. The claim is based on a person with “some knowledge”. I
imagine my quirky aunt has similar worries about dolphins warning the crabs
about her crab pots.

